# Performancefrage zu Webprojekt: Reicht managed Server mit Kundensharing?



## filament (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe aufgrund eines Webprojekte das ansteht bereits im Forum bzgl. der Datenbanken angefragt. Dort gab man mir den Rat bzgl. meiner anderen Fragen (alles etwas gemischt) noch hier und im PHP Forum einen weiteren Thread aufzumachen.

Ich möchte den Text eigentlich nicht aus dem Zusammenhang trennen, da es sonst schwer zu verstehen sein dürfte inwiefern ich mich auf was beziehe etc. Daher kopiere ich mal meinen 1. Beitrag aus dem bereits eröffneten Thema:



> Ich möchte grob gesagt (ohne groß ins Detaill zu gehen) ein Projekt aufbauen, dass sich um Finanzen, Anbieter und Quoten dreht und deren tabellarische und grafische Auswertung.
> 
> Da ich leider lange nicht mehr selbst Seiten programmiert habe bzw. mich weiter informiert habe, würde ich gerne vorab mal einige Sachen geklärt haben, bevor ich was anfange und es später aufgrund von Problemen wieder umstrukturieren muss. Die Arbeit kann ich mir ja durch ein gutes Grundkonzept sparen.
> 
> ...



Hinsichtlich der Datenbank hatten wir dort schon festgestellt, dass es gegen meine Datenbankstruktur nichts einzuwenden gibt. Auch MySQL sollte als Lösung in Frage kommen ohne Probleme, weil es eher auf die richtige Datenbankstruktur ankommt, als auf die Datenbanksprache. Wobei hier Mongodb in den Raum geworfen wurde. Ich denke allerdings, dass ich eher MySQL nutzen möchte, da ich mich damit schon gut auskenne.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier einige User mal auf die Problematik des Servers an sich eingehen könnten. Wäre es denkbar das ganze ohne eigenen Root Server zum Laufen zu bringen (Ist ja schließlich auch eine Kostenfrage)****

Danke erneut im Voraus!


----------

